#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Контакты >  > > >  >  > Буддизм в странах >  > > >  >  > Казахстан >  > > >  >  >  Лекция "Буддизм в повседневной жизни", Алматы

## PemaTania

Лекция "Буддизм в повседневной жизни", Алматы
ЛЕКТОР: Михаил Григорьев (Пятигорск, Россия), ученик Ламы Оле Нидала.

1 апреля в 20.00
Вход 700 тг, студентам 500 тг

МЕСТО: "Golden Buddha" , ул. Тулебаева, ниже Жибек Жолы в здании ТД «Сымбат»
телефон 266-91-57
http://vkontakte.ru/goldenbuddha

Вопросы по телефону +77059008290

----------

